# Greetings from the Kootenays



## Six O Two (Nov 18, 2021)

Greetings from the Kootenays! Anyone nearby? We moved here a few years ago after a long stint in Calgary. Grew up 'out east' (That means Ontario for you actual Easterners...).

I think this site came up as I was doing a search on Standard Modern lathes. Someday I'd like to own one, but in the meantime I'm packing as many tools into my garage as possible and criminally under-using all of them, ha. Dreams of making custom bicycle bits and bobs. Here's a pair of bicycle crank shorteners I made this summer.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

Greetings from your old haunts! I'm jealous. My wife would never agree to a move like that. Too many kids and grandkids in Ontario. 

At least you have your tool priorities straight!


----------



## gerritv (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi from St Catharines ON


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 18, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Greetings from your old haunts! I'm jealous. My wife would never agree to a move like that. Too many kids and grandkids in Ontario.
> 
> At least you have your tool priorities straight!


Ha ha, yeah - my folks aren't too impressed that their grandkids are out west...


----------



## trlvn (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville, ON.

Craig


----------



## Dusty (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 18, 2021)

glad you are on board!  welcome!


----------



## Everett (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm originally from the East Kootenays, beautiful area.  Who knows, if you're close to my folks' place might have to pester you for a coffee next time I head that way, lol!


----------



## Crosche (Nov 19, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary and another Ontario expat. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CWelkie (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi from Vernon - closer than the gang so far.  Frequent motorcycle rides takes us over the hill into your neck of the woods every year (best riding in North America I reckon).
Welcome.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 19, 2021)

Welcome from the island, I've done time in Castlebush, Nelson and Cranbrook. Used to drive the Creston/Crawford Bay route at stupid speeds just because I could. That's when I was young and dumb,,,,, now I'm just not so young, lol


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 21, 2021)

Everett said:


> I'm originally from the East Kootenays, beautiful area.  Who knows, if you're close to my folks' place might have to pester you for a coffee next time I head that way, lol!


I'm in the West Kootenays, Nelson area... But if you're ever near by, I'd happily meet up.


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 21, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Welcome from the island, I've done time in Castlebush, Nelson and Cranbrook. Used to drive the Creston/Crawford Bay route at stupid speeds just because I could. That's when I was young and dumb,,,,, now I'm just not so young, lol


creston to crawford bay road is a joy in a little car with a manual transmission. Fun times indeed!


----------

